# 2014 Never Summer Snowboards Mens & Womens



## JDMITRB18CR (Mar 16, 2012)

my fiance and i were surfing for the 2014 Never Summer boards and found these:

PDF version

World Wide Release Never Summer 2014 Snowboards Melbourne Australia

Cobra









Evo









Legacy









Premier F1









Proto HD









Raptor









Revolver









SL


----------



## JDMITRB18CR (Mar 16, 2012)

Womens:
Infinity









Onyx (new)









Raven(new)


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yeah there was a 2014 NS thread already 

But thanks.


----------



## ninjalovegod (Jan 15, 2013)

The Evo/Revolver graphics is just uber-sweet im gonna have to pick up one on the graphics alone, nevermind that the board happens to be awsm haha!!!!


----------



## sureshock (Oct 2, 2012)

That's my local board shop.. :thumbsup:
Prices are a little crazy but it'd be nice to see the boards in person when they drop.


----------



## Daggs (Apr 7, 2012)

Any difference between 13 and 14 Proto, other than the graphics?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Daggs said:


> Any difference between 13 and 14 Proto, other than the graphics?


True twin, low profile tips, harmonic dampening, extended camber transition.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

How does the Proto compare to the Evo? I love the camber profile and I love my evo, but I'd like something just a littttttle more all mountain oriented. What about the Revolver? I love the new Evo and Revolver graphics


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

East§ide said:


> How does the Proto compare to the Evo? I love the camber profile and I love my evo, but I'd like something just a littttttle more all mountain oriented. What about the Revolver? I love the new Evo and Revolver graphics


The Proto is significantly stiffer both torsionally and longitudinally. More damp and noticeably more pop in the tips. It handles much more of the mountain than the Evo does with the benefit of being the same shape and profile. I like the Evo, but the Proto is more versatile.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

sounds like that may be the deck for me then. I dont ever want to get rid of my Evo, i LOVE it, but topping out at 35mph or so is all I feel safe doing on it..just a little too soft for the ice coast when trying to lay down an edge. I was also considering the Salomon Sabotage... but I just love the camber profle from NS so much


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

East§ide said:


> sounds like that may be the deck for me then. I dont ever want to get rid of my Evo, i LOVE it, but topping out at 35mph or so is all I feel safe doing on it..just a little too soft for the ice coast when trying to lay down an edge. I was also considering the Salomon Sabotage... but I just love the camber profle from NS so much


The Proto def handles. I drop the chute at 50mpg regularly. It's such a fun board for the conditions out here. The thing rips the hardpack. 

I didn't even try it on the Evo. Too much torsional flex. It gets way too loose at higher speeds. Conditions would really have to be ripe. It's just not what it's made for.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

yea i was never big on gunning it til i got the alpine replay app and i could check my top speeds..i hit 35mph on the evo but all i could think the entire time was "you better be CAREFUL cause youre about 2 seconds from eating shit"... it made me realize that though the board does ALMOST everything I want, I wouldnt mind something a little stiffer and poppier for all mountain.

thanks for the info man.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

What will change from the current SL to the 2014? I think I've found my first snowboard, that thing looks sweet and I'm ready to quit using rentals!


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Extremo said:


> The Proto def handles. I drop the chute at 50mpg regularly. It's such a fun board for the conditions out here. The thing rips the hardpack.
> 
> I didn't even try it on the Evo. Too much torsional flex. It gets way too loose at higher speeds. Conditions would really have to be ripe. It's just not what it's made for.


I hit 43 mph on the Cobra last week, and my buddy who hits 50 with a skate banana was testing my other friend's 2013 '54 proto and was zooming right by me.

Shit with the new and improved shape on the Proto designed to help it float better I might not even need a Cobra anymore. Might spring for a '14 Proto and get it over with.


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

jdang307 said:


> I hit 43 mph on the Cobra last week, and my buddy who hits 50 with a skate banana was testing my other friend's 2013 '54 proto and was zooming right by me.
> 
> Shit with the new and improved shape on the Proto designed to help it float better I might not even need a Cobra anymore. Might spring for a '14 Proto and get it over with.


 I have never seen so many people say they are going to buy a board like I have seen about the '14 proto. 

Extremo, you and the boys better put in a word with NS to manufacture a warehouse full of these suckers.


----------



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

I hit 50 on the revolver.. according to the app on my phone anyway. It was probably more like 45, but that was after the just groomed and it was smooth as butter.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

areveruz said:


> I hit 50 on the revolver.. according to the app on my phone anyway. It was probably more like 45, but that was after the just groomed and it was smooth as butter.


Yeah, this was Mammoth ungroomed ugly stuff on some parts, smooth and soft in others, crud, and the occasional mogul mine field.

What kind of phone? I find the variations between speeds to be caused by different phones, moreso than the apps (i.e. two apps read the same speed on one phone, while the same app is wildly different between two phones).


----------

